# frontline plus....



## strollingbones

be aware you can use frontline plus labeled for dogs...on cats.....you can break up a large dog tube ....it is enough to treat 133 lbs of cats....or basically .4 ml...per 9 lb cat.  DO NOT USE THE CAT TUBES ON A SMALL DOG  so for 15 bucks you can treat your cats for fleas all summer....you can buy volume tubes on ebay that are designed for multi animal househoulds.

anything that helps....this means a 12 buck tube instead of 60 dollars worth of individual tubes....for me to treat my cats...the baby is still on revolution and will be till the vet okays her going to the big cat stuff


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

strollingbones said:


> be aware you can use frontline plus labeled for dogs...on cats.....you can break up a large dog tube ....it is enough to treat 133 lbs of cats....or basically .4 ml...per 9 lb cat.  DO NOT USE THE CAT TUBES ON A SMALL DOG  so for 15 bucks you can treat your cats for fleas all summer....you can buy volume tubes on ebay that are designed for multi animal househoulds.
> 
> anything that helps....this means a 12 buck tube instead of 60 dollars worth of individual tubes....for me to treat my cats...the baby is still on revolution and will be till the vet okays her going to the big cat stuff



You are giving people terrible advice. You are not supposed to give canine Frontline Plus to cats. It is dangerous for cats.  A cat can die from it.  Given your ill-advised comments here, I take you are not a veterinarian or licensed veterinary technician.  

How would you feel if someone took your advice, and their cat got very sick or died? I realize you were trying to help other, but maybe you should leave veterinary medicine to those who know what they are talking about.  I am one of those people.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

People shouldn't be using this Vietnam-era nerve gas toxin on any animals at all, or even have it in their house for any reason.


----------



## strollingbones

BasicGreatGuy said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> be aware you can use frontline plus labeled for dogs...on cats.....you can break up a large dog tube ....it is enough to treat 133 lbs of cats....or basically .4 ml...per 9 lb cat.  DO NOT USE THE CAT TUBES ON A SMALL DOG  so for 15 bucks you can treat your cats for fleas all summer....you can buy volume tubes on ebay that are designed for multi animal househoulds.
> 
> anything that helps....this means a 12 buck tube instead of 60 dollars worth of individual tubes....for me to treat my cats...the baby is still on revolution and will be till the vet okays her going to the big cat stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are giving people terrible advice. You are not supposed to give canine Frontline Plus to cats. It is dangerous for cats.  A cat can die from it.  Given your ill-advised comments here, I take you are not a veterinarian or licensed veterinary technician.
> 
> How would you feel if someone took your advice, and their cat got very sick or died? I realize you were trying to help other, but maybe you should leave veterinary medicine to those who know what they are talking about.  I am one of those people.
Click to expand...


perhaps you should check the ingrediants in both...they are the same...so how is it gonna kill the cat 

Frontline Plus is recommended for both dogs and cats. However, your pet should be 8 weeks or older to be able to use the product. This is the ideal age of pets to achieve maximum effects and benefits. Also, it isnt advised to use Frontline Plus on kittens weighing less than 1 kg and on puppies not more than 2 kg. The product can be used on pregnant and lactating pets, but it shouldnt be applied on convalescent or sick animals.

Frontline Plus - Frontline For Dogs And Cats FAQ - Frontline Plus Side Effects, Dosage, Overdose

perhaps you should review your facts


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

strollingbones said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> be aware you can use frontline plus labeled for dogs...on cats.....you can break up a large dog tube ....it is enough to treat 133 lbs of cats....or basically .4 ml...per 9 lb cat.  DO NOT USE THE CAT TUBES ON A SMALL DOG  so for 15 bucks you can treat your cats for fleas all summer....you can buy volume tubes on ebay that are designed for multi animal househoulds.
> 
> anything that helps....this means a 12 buck tube instead of 60 dollars worth of individual tubes....for me to treat my cats...the baby is still on revolution and will be till the vet okays her going to the big cat stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are giving people terrible advice. You are not supposed to give canine Frontline Plus to cats. It is dangerous for cats.  A cat can die from it.  Given your ill-advised comments here, I take you are not a veterinarian or licensed veterinary technician.
> 
> How would you feel if someone took your advice, and their cat got very sick or died? I realize you were trying to help other, but maybe you should leave veterinary medicine to those who know what they are talking about.  I am one of those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> perhaps you should check the ingrediants in both...they are the same...so how is it gonna kill the cat
> 
> Frontline Plus is recommended for both dogs and cats. However, your pet should be 8 weeks or older to be able to use the product. This is the ideal age of pets to achieve maximum effects and benefits. Also, it isnt advised to use Frontline Plus on kittens weighing less than 1 kg and on puppies not more than 2 kg. The product can be used on pregnant and lactating pets, but it shouldnt be applied on convalescent or sick animals.
> 
> Frontline Plus - Frontline For Dogs And Cats FAQ - Frontline Plus Side Effects, Dosage, Overdose
> 
> perhaps you should review your facts
Click to expand...


I am telling you a fact. You are giving people bad advice. Argue with me all you want. The canine Frontline Plus is different than the feline version. That is a fact.  There are side-effects involved. One of which is possible death. I do this for a living. I know what I am talking about.


----------



## strollingbones

no you dont...vets see the kit ...which is a tube with sryinge to mete out the dosages....there is no difference in the active ingrediant in the frontline plus for dog or cats....matter of fact do a search on ebay...you will find the kits coming out of oz..you can purchase them from a vet...

Each tube contains: FIPRONIL & S-METHOPRENE 

for dogs or cats

This is for One factory sealed Box of Six (6), 4.02ml containers of Frontline Plus packaged for dogs 89-
132lbs. Cat and Dog Frontline Plus has the same active ingredients to kill fleas and ticks. Dog formula has 
3% less of the Insect Growth Regulator (S-Methoprene); this means it is safe for cats too.
_______________________________________

Frontline Plus Flea Kit for Pet Owners with More Than One Pet

i guess you are going to claim all of these sites are bogus?  i have yet to see you post anything but your opinion


----------



## strollingbones

you are repeating what you think is fact..but it is not.


----------



## WillowTree

BasicGreatGuy said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are giving people terrible advice. You are not supposed to give canine Frontline Plus to cats. It is dangerous for cats.  A cat can die from it.  Given your ill-advised comments here, I take you are not a veterinarian or licensed veterinary technician.
> 
> How would you feel if someone took your advice, and their cat got very sick or died? I realize you were trying to help other, but maybe you should leave veterinary medicine to those who know what they are talking about.  I am one of those people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps you should check the ingrediants in both...they are the same...so how is it gonna kill the cat
> 
> Frontline Plus is recommended for both dogs and cats. However, your pet should be 8 weeks or older to be able to use the product. This is the ideal age of pets to achieve maximum effects and benefits. Also, it isnt advised to use Frontline Plus on kittens weighing less than 1 kg and on puppies not more than 2 kg. The product can be used on pregnant and lactating pets, but it shouldnt be applied on convalescent or sick animals.
> 
> Frontline Plus - Frontline For Dogs And Cats FAQ - Frontline Plus Side Effects, Dosage, Overdose
> 
> perhaps you should review your facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am telling you a fact. You are giving people bad advice. Argue with me all you want. The canine Frontline Plus is different than the feline version. That is a fact.  There are side-effects involved. One of which is possible death. I do this for a living. I know what I am talking about.
Click to expand...


Why don't you include *how it is different * in your lecture.. I would be interested in knowing.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

My apologies bones. I had a senior moment and confused Frontline Plus with Advantix. Putting canine Advantix on a cat can be deadly.  You are correct. They are the same ingredients.


----------



## strollingbones

sometimes the shiney things i play with....are facts....

no worries ....i pretty much speak about what i know.....unless i am just flat out making it up on the fly...

nice of you to say that however...nice to see people who know what a spine is for...

btw...learn this fast...i am never wrong....well again unless i am just flat making it up on the fly...but i would never do that on the pet thread....


----------



## xotoxi

What happens if you don't have a cat?


----------



## editec

Yes, I use the large dose for my small dog by reducing the dose.

FrontLine is really the only thing that now works on fleas in my opinion.

And FWIW, I think that stuff is slowly losing its potency to control fleas, too.


----------



## strollingbones

yea ed i agree but do not use that promarsis?  it took the fur off one of my cats....just fell out....and it was hard on the animals...it works by paralizing the jaw and then the fleas begin to move....

and i try not to use it more than i have too....i hate putting such heavy things on the animals...but fleas are so bad some years...


----------



## KittenKoder

It's the dosages that differ. Felines do have a slightly more sensitive physiology than canines, not to mention a much smaller size on average. Just be careful not to use the same directions as for canines.


----------



## KittenKoder

xotoxi said:


> What happens if you don't have a cat?



Then you suck.


----------



## strollingbones

you need to get a kitten for the boy....rescue a kitten ......


----------



## KittenKoder

strollingbones said:


> you need to get a kitten for the boy....rescue a kitten ......



Rescue a kitten ... save an angel.


----------



## scottksmith

What we most likely have here is a "VET" who is REALLY PISSED that the public has figured out that they (the vets) charge people about $50 for Frontline that they buy wholesale from Merial for about $8. They DON'T LIKE LOSING THEIR OBSCENE 
PROFIT ! ! !  So they lie and try to scare you so you'll buy from THEM.  Sheeple, think for yourself and don't get bamboozled. This goes TENFOLD in November when we need to throw Nobama out of office. Oh, and by the way, just to be fair, there's a NEW NATIONAL VOTING POLICY THIS ELECTION:  While those stupid Republicans will all be crowding the polls on November 6th, Obama has made arrangements for ALL DEMOCRATS TO VOTE ON NOVEMBER 7TH when the polls will not be cluttered with conservatives. See you there !


----------



## Katzndogz

editec said:


> Yes, I use the large dose for my small dog by reducing the dose.
> 
> FrontLine is really the only thing that now works on fleas in my opinion.
> 
> And FWIW, I think that stuff is slowly losing its potency to control fleas, too.



My dog got fleas and they laughed at Frontline Plus.  Then they elected a flea-mayor for Fleatown.

I had to move to Comfortis.   The fleas still get on my dog, but they don't live very long.


----------



## Claudette

I've got my four on Trifexus. Its a combo of flea/HW. Works great. Its a pill and my dogs love it. 

No fleas anywhere in my house and its cheaper.


----------



## rajehn27

what is the negative effect when we're going to give a frontline?


----------



## GraceC21

I used to use frontline plus for cats. A few days and I forgot about all flea. You can read rewies about frontline here Frontline Plus for Cats Review (2018)


----------

